# Uber Drivers Are Scrambling to Make Ends Meet After Latest Fare Cut



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-are-scrambling-to-make-ends-meet-after-latest-fare-cuts/
Decent article less jaded than most
Hope everyone is doing well 
"There is a life after Uber-driving"  Stay safe


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

_From that articl_e >> 
*the fare cuts are scorched-earth warfare tactics that sacrifice great drivers on the altar of competition.*

Nice...the writing of a real wordsmith


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Enjoyed dinner out with wife, surge everywhere in DC. Enjoy the surge fares to those driving. Unsafe conditions with blizzard conditions. No cars in the suburbs. I wouldn't drive at 1x with dangerous conditions either.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

I like the reasoning that lowering rates would make more people download the app. And this leads to more rides for the "Partner". The goal is to keep the "Partner" busy so they can drive non stop taking two or four dollar fares down the street all day long. So people can ditch there cars. Let the "Partner" absorb all costs. Even if it means the "Partner" has to drive 300 miles a day to make a 100 bucks. No worries the "Partner" will be ready to do this the next day and the next. Yeah Sure...


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and with surge charge in efect all the time. That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.



Just_in said:


> I like the reasoning that lowering rates would make more people download the app. And this leads to more rides for the "Partner". The goal is to keep the "Partner" busy so they can drive non stop taking two or four dollar fares down the street all day long. So people can ditch there cars. Let the "Partner" absorb all costs. Even if it means the "Partner" has to drive 300 miles a day to make a 100 bucks. No worries the "Partner" will be ready to do this the next day and the next. Yeah Sure...


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and with surge charge in efect all the time. That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.


Glad to hear it- - -If you have the time and your not to busy investing all that dough-
get back to me in 2 weeks or your next oil change..whatever comes first-
lottsaluck


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and with surge charge in efect all the time. That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.


We that's good to hear. Expect R.I to be mentioned along with Chicago as a justification.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Since the cut in fares I have been making the same gross income but I'm spending more time out there which is not what I had wanted. I monitor this daily as I'm not doing this for minimum wage and I have my eye out for other work. I only do this part time as I'm retired and I have a $ figure in my weekly forecast that I want to earn, bottom line. When I reach that figure I stop driving and have shut off those moronic texts from The Chief Whip urging drivers not to miss out on Concerts, Ball Games etc. Smoke & mirrors!


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

I drive a Toyota Prius III. Oil change every 10,000 miles.



jackstraww said:


> Glad to hear it- - -If you have the time and your not to busy investing all that dough-
> get back to me in 2 weeks or your next oil change..whatever comes first-
> lottsaluck





jackstraww said:


> Glad to hear it- - -If you have the time and your not to busy investing all that dough-
> get back to me in 2 weeks or your next oil change..whatever comes first-
> lottsaluck


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and *with surge charge in efect all the time.* That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.


*Key phrase.*


----------



## jamesjj (Jan 14, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and with surge charge in efect all the time. That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.


" drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before" .....That is ridiculous.You are just non sense.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jamesjj said:


> " drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before" .....That is ridiculous.You are just non sense.


Note *the key phrase. *


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

And you are so smart that I don't know why you are driving with UBER. If you are broke, just stop driving and let the nonsense people keep doing the slave job.
By the way. Just yesterday night I made 400.00 gross driving from 8pm to 2am. I am really sad. I'm a nonsense Uber driver.



jamesjj said:


> " drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before" .....That is ridiculous.You are just non sense.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> And you are so smart that I don't know why you are driving with UBER. If you are broke, just stop driving and let the nonsense people keep doing the slave job.
> By the way. Just yesterday night I made 400.00 gross driving from 8pm to 2am. I am really sad. I'm a nonsense Uber driver.


I'll be right down. What about your tires, shocks, etc.? How is the Prius in the snow? Just curious. Oh did you know oil changes are relative to the type of driving you are doing - stop and start and idling vehicles need to be changed more frequently.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-are-scrambling-to-make-ends-meet-after-latest-fare-cuts/
> Decent article less jaded than most
> Hope everyone is doing well
> "There is a life after Uber-driving"  Stay safe


How do they think they can sustain a company reputation when their _burn_ rate is so high? My logic is to keep good "partners", pay them well and you will have quality operation. The philosophy seems like other corp. giants who don't value the good employees whom they ditch to get a lesser paid entry level moron. That's one of the reasons why I work for myself. It is corp. greed. I never understood that philosophy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Choochie said:


> How do they think they can sustain a company reputation when their _burn_ rate is so high? My logic is to keep good "partners", pay them well and you will have quality operation. The philosophy seems like other corp. giants who don't value the good employees whom they ditch to get a lesser paid entry level moron. That's one of the reasons why I work for myself. It is corp. greed. I never understood that philosophy.


I don't either but unfortunately the mindset of manipulating the working masses is a vapid infection in the U.S. large corp. environment. They really just don't give a rats ass about the working populace. If they could import $1 a day communist slave labor drivers from China they'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> By the way. Just yesterday night I made 400.00 gross driving from 8pm to 2am. I am really sad. I'm a *nonsense *Uber driver.


Listen, If you wanna tell all of us that you made 500 ****in $$ in 6 hours- -that's fine...but remember who your talking too. Your right you are a* NONSENSE *uber driver


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

The Prius' Hybrid Drive System its built on top of the front drive wheels, making it the heaviest part of the car. It uses this to its advantage. By pushing the drive wheels through the snow, the Prius gets a better grip on the road.

What's more, electric motors, are more efficient at distributing torque than regular cars. In the snow? EXCELLENT!



Choochie said:


> I'll be right down. What about your tires, shocks, etc.? How is the Prius in the snow? Just curious.


----------



## jamesjj (Jan 14, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> And you are so smart that I don't know why you are driving with UBER. If you are broke, just stop driving and let the nonsense people keep doing the slave job.
> By the way. Just yesterday night I made 400.00 gross driving from 8pm to 2am. I am really sad. I'm a nonsense Uber driver.


First of all i don't drive for Uber, and you are absolutely right that i let that kind of job for non sense people like you however i have a close friend drives for Uber and tell him to get a real job


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

jamesjj said:


> First of all i don't drive for Uber, and you are absolutely right that i let that kind of job for non sense people like you however i have a close friend drives for Uber and tell him to get a real job


You are a good friend.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

49matrix said:


> Since the cut in fares I have been making the same gross income but I'm spending more time out there which is not what I had wanted. I monitor this daily as I'm not doing this for minimum wage and I have my eye out for other work. I only do this part time as I'm retired and I have a $ figure in my weekly forecast that I want to earn, bottom line. When I reach that figure I stop driving and have shut off those moronic texts from The Chief Whip urging drivers not to miss out on Concerts, Ball Games etc. Smoke & mirrors!


Reply STOP to the text messages, and you will never see another one again.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I'll be right down. What about your tires, shocks, etc.? How is the Prius in the snow? Just curious. Oh did you know oil changes are relative to the type of driving you are doing - stop and start and idling vehicles need to be changed more frequently.


Hybrids are designed to run their best in stop and start traffic, and by design they do not needlessly idle. My Escape Hybrid 4wd also has a 10,000 mile oil change recommendation. My tires have 40,000 miles on them, and they still look like new. Others with Escape Hybrids are reporting the same tires are lasting them about 100,000 miles.

Nowadays the stock shocks/struts on most cars and trucks usually last 125,000 - 150,000 miles. My pickup truck came with Bilstein shocks from the factory, and at 150,000 miles I changed them out just because they were 10 years old and had 150,000 miles (and I got a killer deal on a replacement set of OEM Bilsteins)

I'm parked permanently though as I refuse to drive for $1.02/mile, and I don't want to have to drive to DC and deal with those headaches just to make what I made before.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> Hybrids are designed to run their best in stop and start traffic, and by design they do not needlessly idle. My Escape Hybrid 4wd also has a 10,000 mile oil change recommendation. My tires have 40,000 miles on them, and they still look like new. Others with Escape Hybrids are reporting the same tires are lasting them about 100,000 miles.
> 
> Nowadays the stock shocks/struts on most cars and trucks usually last 125,000 - 150,000 miles. My pickup truck came with Bilstein shocks from the factory, and at 150,000 miles I changed them out just because they were 10 years old and had 150,000 miles (and I got a killer deal on a replacement set of OEM Bilsteins)
> 
> I'm parked permanently though as I refuse to drive for $1.02/mile, and I don't want to have to drive to DC and deal with those headaches just to make what I made before.


Is that so? Besides the dealer wanting you to change your oil sooner for more biz, why do they put the sticker on indicating the next change at 5000 miles? I know 10,000 is the recommended with newer cars and synthetic oil. Since when do shocks last that long? I've replaced them in a bmw with less than 50,000 miles and rarely had more than myself in the car or another person. My Murano only had 60k and had I kept it I would have replaced the shocks/struts. Of course our roads in the north are much worse due to our winters, potholes and frost heaves. Tires I can generally only get 35,000-40,000 even though I rotate them and don't buy cheap tires. I also keep them inflated. How much is the Escape hybrid? I know the regular escape loaded with Turbo is around $37k.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

So, you don't drive for Uber, but you know better than me. That's nonsense.

And regarding your friend: I guess that you are helping him with his bills.



jamesjj said:


> First of all i don't drive for Uber, and you are absolutely right that i let that kind of job for non sense people like you however i have a close friend drives for Uber and tell him to get a real job


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

Lots of drivers are scared right now because it seems like their personal economy is never going to fully recover after what they call the Uber fiasco: the rates cuts.

After the last cuts they wonder how they are going to cover overhead, let alone thrive.

The one consolation many have in this forum is believe that everyone is “failing”.

But failure must be kept in perspective.

Some drivers are often tempted to blame others or external factors for their lack of success. By pointing fingers, they sink into a victim mentality.

But they forget that when they start playing the blame game, they can’t learn from their own failures.

I think that the drivers who recognize and act on their strengths have a far lower rate of failure than those who only complain.

Personally what I did was kept trying and changing the way I drive until I found something that worked for me.

And remember when dealing with failure, top drivers have short memories, quickly forgeting the negative emotions of setbacks and press forward.

It’s nearly impossible for people to believe they are a failure and move forward at the same time.

For those drivers who are afraid of the current climate, the temptation may be to internalize failure or blame Uber.

My hope is that any driver who has suffered setbacks recently will be able to separate life’s unfortunate events from their future action.

Failure is a constant. Your response to failure holds the key to what happens next.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Lot of drivers are scared right now because it seems like their personal economy is never going to fully recover after what they call the Uber fiasco: the rates cuts.
> 
> After the last cuts they wonder how they are going to cover overhead, let alone thrive.
> 
> ...


It's one thing when you control your own successes and failures...Big difference when Uber drops rates 3x in one year! Then your set up to fail!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I just had the dealer change my oil and rotate my tires 2 weeks ago. They didn't put any sticker in the window, they just reset the oil life monitor on the car. I got the oil change and tire rotation done for free anyway. Another member mentioned he had his done for free by joining a mystery shopping service (Thanks whoever that was!). I looked it up, joined, and mystery shopped one of the area dealers.

I had 150,000 miles on my truck before I changed out the original shocks. It didn't ride or handle badly, but I figured that 150,000 miles and 10 years was long enough. I was happy enough with the ride quality, handling, and longevity of the OEM Bilstein shocks that I ordered another set of OEM Bilstein shocks online to replace them for $175 (after rebates), and they came with a lifetime warranty. If the shocks ever wear out, Bilstein will replace them for free. I have 94,000 miles on my Escape right now, and it still rides and handles very nicely on the original shocks/struts. I have no plans on replacing them in the immediate future. The dealer didn't even mention that as a recommended service when I had it in.

As far as how much an Escape Hybrid costs, the list price on mine was about $32,000 when new. I purchased it as a certified used vehicle 3 years old with 52,000 miles for $17,500.

I run Michelin Latitude Tours on my Escape. Nice, quiet riding, well handling LRR tires. The set of 4 after mounting and balancing was about $700. I have 40,000 miles on them now, and they still look like new with lots of tread on them. From Escape Hybrid owner reports on internet forums, if the tires are rotated at each oil change, the Latitudes generally last about 100,000 miles. 


Choochie said:


> Is that so? Besides the dealer wanting you to change your oil sooner for more biz, why do they put the sticker on indicating the next change at 5000 miles? I know 10,000 is the recommended with newer cars and synthetic oil. Since when do shocks last that long? I've replaced them in a bmw with less than 50,000 miles and rarely had more than myself in the car or another person. My Murano only had 60k and had I kept it I would have replaced the shocks/struts. Of course our roads in the north are much worse due to our winters, potholes and frost heaves. Tires I can generally only get 35,000-40,000 even though I rotate them and don't buy cheap tires. I also keep them inflated. How much is the Escape hybrid? I know the regular escape loaded with Turbo is around $37k.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> And you are so smart that I don't know why you are driving with UBER. If you are broke, just stop driving and let the nonsense people keep doing the slave job.
> By the way. Just yesterday night I made 400.00 gross driving from 8pm to 2am. I am really sad. I'm a nonsense Uber driver.


The rain toy made that was due to the guarantees, without those, good luck Charlie.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> I just had the dealer change my oil and rotate my tires 2 weeks ago. They didn't put any sticker in the window, they just reset the oil life monitor on the car. I got the oil change and tire rotation done for free anyway. Another member mentioned he had his done for free by joining a mystery shopping service (Thanks whoever that was!). I looked it up, joined, and mystery shopped one of the area dealers.
> 
> I had 150,000 miles on my truck before I changed out the original shocks. It didn't ride or handle badly, but I figured that 150,000 miles and 10 years was long enough. I was happy enough with the ride quality, handling, and longevity of the OEM Bilstein shocks that I ordered another set of OEM Bilstein shocks online to replace them for $175 (after rebates), and they came with a lifetime warranty. If the shocks ever wear out, Bilstein will replace them for free. I have 94,000 miles on my Escape right now, and it still rides and handles very nicely on the original shocks/struts. I have no plans on replacing them in the immediate future. The dealer didn't even mention that as a recommended service when I had it in.
> 
> ...


I'm very surprised to hear that. Good price on the car. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't work guarantees because working smart you can make a lot more money. Drive with your brain not with yours arms.



cybertec69 said:


> The rain toy made that was due to the guarantees, without those, good luck Charlie.


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

Q. How do Prius owners drive? A. One hand on the wheel one hand patting themselves on the back. : )


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

B. Laughing all the way to the bank




UberUber said:


> Q. How do Prius owners drive? A. One hand on the wheel one hand patting themselves on the back. : )


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Note *the key phrase. *


Exactly! There's an Uber mole on this site.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone remember reading the book "1984" and "Big Brother" kept announcing the chocolate ration had been increased when in fact it had gone down. Reminds me of Uber.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

I have noticed that since the rate cuts, there are more price surge zones to work in


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Just_in said:


> I like the reasoning that lowering rates would make more people download the app. And this leads to more rides for the "Partner". The goal is to keep the "Partner" busy so they can drive non stop taking two or four dollar fares down the street all day long. So people can ditch there cars. Let the "Partner" absorb all costs. Even if it means the "Partner" has to drive 300 miles a day to make a 100 bucks. No worries the "Partner" will be ready to do this the next day and the next. Yeah Sure...


Well, there's always Randy Shears there of all places.


----------



## sideshowBob (Feb 17, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> And you are so smart that I don't know why you are driving with UBER. If you are broke, just stop driving and let the nonsense people keep doing the slave job.
> By the way. Just yesterday night I made 400.00 gross driving from 8pm to 2am. I am really sad. I'm a nonsense Uber driver.


You made $400 in 6 hours driving uberx??? That's almost $70/hr! I guess you robbed them at gun point as well. You BS a lot dude!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I believe that @ Condia is making what is stated. In any short-term period large amounts of Gross Income can be earned on Uber. Over 3 months or more, and as a start-up city goes through the Uber rate drop program (yes it is a program that has already been scheduled), this all changes. But as with others who have stated high gross earnings, for some strange reason, after a few months, they disappear from this forum.

I believe that there are some drivers that work longer hours, live in prime locations which surge often, know how to maximize what factors they can control to increase gross earnings and to some extent net earnings, drive a Prius or other economical vehicle, drive a used vehicle and haven't had to take a big repair hit (yet), and/or haven't really factored in all expenses. In addition, most of us haven't or don't know how to assign a good cost to the associated risks of driving.

So Condia, work your magic and be happy now. Uber has a way of finding those who are like yourself and over a few months, change fares downward without much notice at all. So make those Uber Bucks as fast as you can and just plan ahead with your budget that your net earnings will be greatly reduced unless you start adding 10-20+ more hours on top of what your currently drive. This seems to be on a 3 month rotation at this time.

I made what I considered really good gross earnings when I first started too over a year ago. Not any more.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Just_in said:


> I like the reasoning that lowering rates would make more people download the app. And this leads to more rides for the "Partner". The goal is to keep the "Partner" busy so they can drive non stop taking two or four dollar fares down the street all day long. So people can ditch there cars. Let the "Partner" absorb all costs. Even if it means the "Partner" has to drive 300 miles a day to make a 100 bucks. No worries the "Partner" will be ready to do this the next day and the next. Yeah Sure...


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> I don't work guarantees because working smart you can make a lot more money. Drive with your brain not with yours arms.


Congratulations- -your the 1st & only on my ignore list-


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> I just had the dealer change my oil and rotate my tires 2 weeks ago. They didn't put any sticker in the window, they just reset the oil life monitor on the car. I got the oil change and tire rotation done for free anyway. Another member mentioned he had his done for free by joining a mystery shopping service (Thanks whoever that was!). I looked it up, joined, and mystery shopped one of the area dealers.
> 
> I had 150,000 miles on my truck before I changed out the original shocks. It didn't ride or handle badly, but I figured that 150,000 miles and 10 years was long enough. I was happy enough with the ride quality, handling, and longevity of the OEM Bilstein shocks that I ordered another set of OEM Bilstein shocks online to replace them for $175 (after rebates), and they came with a lifetime warranty. If the shocks ever wear out, Bilstein will replace them for free. I have 94,000 miles on my Escape right now, and it still rides and handles very nicely on the original shocks/struts. I have no plans on replacing them in the immediate future. The dealer didn't even mention that as a recommended service when I had it in.
> 
> ...


By the way I should add the dealer told me the reason they recommend the 5500 oil change is due to our New England weather.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

For the record, Racier just deposit 1,800.00 into my bank account yesterday. I'm glad to be in your "ignore list".



jackstraww said:


> Congratulations- -your the 1st & only on my ignore list-


----------

